# Batteries from Fasttech



## rvdwesth

Has anyone ordered batteries from FT before and what issues did you experience.


----------



## Andre

rvdwesth said:


> Has anyone ordered batteries from FT before and what issues did you experience.


They used to not allow, but I think they do now.....but it goes on the very, very, very slow boat....so if you have lots of patience.


----------



## VandaL

I wouldn't trust fast tech with my batteries  After all the battery is the most dangerous part of your mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

i dont think FT send batteries to SA any longer

and like @VandaL said, batteries are the most important part of your mod.

Rather buy them locally where you more guaranteed of authenticity


----------



## rvdwesth

Thanks guys - I will rather buy locally then.


----------



## kimbo

I placed an order for batteries

https://www.fasttech.com/p/1686801

Dont mind the slow boat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth

I was more thinking this for the ol' battleaxe 
http://www.fasttech.com/products/3001/10006841/1764211-ego-t-1100mah-rechargeable-batteries-10-pack


----------



## kimbo

rvdwesth said:


> I was more thinking this for the ol' battleaxe
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/3001/10006841/1764211-ego-t-1100mah-rechargeable-batteries-10-pack


i see there is no review on that,


----------



## rvdwesth

http://www.fasttech.com/products/30...-1300mah-rechargeable-manual-batteries-7-pack
These can also work
She only does the mPT2, tried everything else, so now I got asked "how can one 'n add a bit of bling" so I got her colored tanks and driptips. I again got asked "what would look nice is the same color batt.... so the search is on.


----------



## kimbo

rvdwesth said:


> http://www.fasttech.com/products/30...-1300mah-rechargeable-manual-batteries-7-pack
> These can also work
> She only does the mPT2, tried everything else, so now I got asked "how can one 'n add a bit of bling" so I got her colored tanks and driptips. I again got asked "what would look nice is the same color batt.... so the search is on.


reviews seem possitive


----------



## rvdwesth

yes - and its cheap.
But I will first see what is available locally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

I agree with @VandaL and @Riaz I will rather by it locally


----------



## John

I've got two 25Rs inbound from fasttech, they will only ship them via Hong Kong post which is a slow-boat-from-china. Will post an update here when they arrive (in 2025)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike

Budget on 4-6 months shipping - I ordered some Xiaomi (sp) batteries last year (I suppose the strike affected it too) but I ordered in June and they arrived in December just in time to give them out as Xmas gifts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

then il rather bay all my battery's local.easier and faster and can get to the serious bit,the vaping

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cat

fastech had issues with postal services and air carriers last year and changed mine to surface mail, and then couple of weeks later they opened a support ticket and did a refund; they said Philipines Post was not responding or something. Excellent service, without me doing anything, all i did was say Thanks.

Yesterday i got Samsung 25R's from illumination Supply, $6 each, with containers, sent on December 10. So, 53 days. So much for clearing the backlog. But no VAT. Registered letter / Small Parcel, 6 batteries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

sorry have no idea i bay all my batteries local.its quicker ,easier and i get them the same day.


----------



## kimbo

My order of 4 x Smurfs came today from FT

Order placed 12/12




https://www.fasttech.com/p/1686801

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rvdwesth

3 months - Not Bad...


----------



## Ashley A

Out of curiosity, does it take that long because they are batteries which most courier services don't transport?

Just wondering if everything takes that long or you should split orders and keep batteries separate if you have the patience so that your other stuff can come in earlier?


----------



## John

Ashley A said:


> Out of curiosity, does it take that long because they are batteries which most courier services don't transport?
> 
> Just wondering if everything takes that long or you should split orders and keep batteries separate if you have the patience so that your other stuff can come in earlier?


I learnt that lesson the hard way. I wish i split the charger and the batteries  if @kimbo's time frame is anything to go by, I should be expecting my order toward the end of next month


----------



## kimbo

Ashley A said:


> Out of curiosity, does it take that long because they are batteries which most courier services don't transport?
> 
> Just wondering if everything takes that long or you should split orders and keep batteries separate if you have the patience so that your other stuff can come in earlier?


Battery's come with the canoe, the rest takes about a month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

Yip, just tested an order with and without batteries.

These are the options available without batteries:

*Registered Air Mail* FREE (6 to 20 days in transit typical)
*Registered Airmail via Singapore Post* FREE (6 to 20 days in transit typical)
*Registered Surface Mail via Hong Kong Post* FREE (45 to 60 days in transit)

Only "Registered Surface Mail via Hong Kong Post" is available when you order batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Why on earth would anyone buy batteries from Fasttech when quality of a lot of their products are really suspect and shipping takes forever?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## John

Rob Fisher said:


> Why on earth would anyone buy batteries from Fasttech when quality of a lot of their products are really suspect and shipping takes forever?


Because they are dirt cheap, $11 for two 25rs. That being said I'm always wary of fasttech quality so I only got two to test. The nitecore d2 was also very cheap, around $25 if I recall.


----------



## VandaL

John said:


> Because they are dirt cheap, $11 for two 25rs. That being said I'm always wary of fasttech quality so I only got two to test. The nitecore d2 was also very cheap, around $25 if I recall.


$5.50 each so around R70. Not quite dirt cheap since I ordered a bunch off heavengifts for R85 each and they were here in 3 days Vs 3 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

VandaL said:


> $5.50 each so around R70. Not quite dirt cheap since I ordered a bunch off heavengifts for R85 each and they were here in 3 days Vs 3 months


postage?


----------



## VandaL

kimbo said:


> postage?


I'm talking everything included, batteries, shipping, duties


----------



## kimbo

VandaL said:


> I'm talking everything included, battery customs, shipping.


nice
link?


----------



## Rob Fisher

John said:


> Because they are dirt cheap, $11 for two 25rs. That being said I'm always wary of fasttech quality so I only got two to test. The nitecore d2 was also very cheap, around $25 if I recall.



Of all the things I wouldn't trust from Fasttech Batteries would be top of the list! Of all the components of eciggies batteries are a small part but such an important part.


----------



## VandaL

kimbo said:


> nice
> link?


WWW.Heavengifts.com
They had a 10% Xmas discount + I got a further 5% from a coupon + they lower the unit price when u buy in bulk (around 3 is considered bulk). If you were to split shipping with someone this all becomes alot cheaper. Looks like they have lowered the price to fastech level. Currently out of stock but they usually replenish stock quite fast.

Soz forgot to mention, shipping is DHL express

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John

VandaL said:


> $5.50 each so around R70. Not quite dirt cheap since I ordered a bunch off heavengifts for R85 each and they were here in 3 days Vs 3 months


Where has this site been all my life??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John

Rob Fisher said:


> Of all the things I wouldn't trust from Fasttech Batteries would be top of the list! Of all the components of eciggies batteries are a small part but such an important part.


I could not agree with you more - but nothing ventured nothing gained right? I must admit though. At that stage I wasnt totally exposed to all the possibilities yet. I now know better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

VandaL said:


> $5.50 each so around R70. Not quite dirt cheap since I ordered a bunch off heavengifts for R85 each and they were here in 3 days Vs 3 months


But...


VandaL said:


> $5.50 each so around R70. Not quite dirt cheap since I ordered a bunch off heavengifts for R85 each and they were here in 3 days Vs 3 months


but...

They don't have stock now and been that way for a while.
Their postage is $35 minimum with DHL and you have to use them for batteries as the cheaper options don't courier batteries.


----------



## VandaL

Ashley A said:


> But...
> 
> but...
> 
> They don't have stock now and been that way for a while.
> Their postage is $35 minimum with DHL and you have to use them for batteries as the cheaper options don't courier batteries.


They had stock last week? Obviously u don't order 1 or 2 batteries. Like I said u order quite a few, split the shipping with someone, if you don't have anyone. This is a forum of vapers after all. 

My order in December was for 18 and it was just me, worked out to R85 each.


----------



## Ashley A

VandaL said:


> I'm talking everything included, batteries, shipping, duties


Ok, how did you pull this off except for the XMAS discount which is over. The shipping part is what bothers me on that site. Makes me try to build up a nice big order to warrant the cost but then things go out of stock, otherwise prices are good.


----------



## VandaL

Ashley A said:


> Ok, how did you pull this off except for the XMAS discount which is over. The shipping part is what bothers me on that site. Makes me try to build up a nice big order to warrant the cost but then things go out of stock, otherwise prices are good.


They run special discounts all the time, recently they had a 15% Chinese new year special then it was 10% just after that. They ship customs friendly without being told, it's in their FAQ.


----------



## Q-Ball

Ashley A said:


> Ok, how did you pull this off except for the XMAS discount which is over. The shipping part is what bothers me on that site. Makes me try to build up a nice big order to warrant the cost but then things go out of stock, otherwise prices are good.



@Ashley A when you do order, let me know and we can split the shipping cost. Maybe some other forumites can join in.


----------



## drew

Ordered some NCR18650PF's a while back, had no idea what I was collecting 4 months later when they finally arrived. Genuine product but the wait is killer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

Q-Ball said:


> @Ashley A when you do order, let me know and we can split the shipping cost. Maybe some other forumites can join in.


Will do @Q-Ball. Rethinking my cart from Heavengift at the moment since I'm now thinking of going the REO route.

Can you guys fill me in on what the customs costs are on the Fasttech Smurfs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Ashley A said:


> Will do @Q-Ball. Rethinking my cart from Heavengift at the moment since I'm now thinking of going the REO route.
> 
> Can you guys fill me in on what the customs costs are on the Fasttech Smurfs?


Depends who check your parcel, I paid nothing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A

That's pretty awesome. Hope the same person check my packages when I eventually get somethimg imported here.


----------



## gripen

i will rather support local vendors and get my batarys the same day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John

My batteries and charger arrived today 

Order placed 20 Jan, Left Hong Kong 18 Feb, Arrived at post office 16 Mar.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ashley A

John said:


> My batteries and charger arrived today
> 
> Order placed 20 Jan, Left Hong Kong 18 Feb, Arrived at post office 16 Mar.


Nice! Less than 2 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

rvdwesth said:


> Has anyone ordered batteries from FT before and what issues did you experience.


I've been buying LG4s from Broke Vapers they're authentic and cheap (about $6.00 u.s.) slow but worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

kimbo said:


> I placed an order for batteries
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/p/1686801
> 
> Dont mind the slow boat


I've bought the Lg he4(2orders) and l'm certain these are legitimate, great performance being the only proof. So far I've been fortunate ,I usually buy 2at a time so if I get fakes I'll be out 11 bucks.


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Why on earth would anyone buy batteries from Fasttech when quality of a lot of their products are really suspect and shipping takes forever?


Believe it or not the half dozen or so times I've used F.T. it's been pretty much as advertised .that said aside from the batteries it's been clone rdas ,nothing expensive .
n


----------



## kev mac

VandaL said:


> $5.50 each so around R70. Not quite dirt cheap since I ordered a bunch off heavengifts for R85 each and they were here in 3 days Vs 3 months


Actually received my last 2 in 7 days although I was shocked!


----------



## kev mac

gripen said:


> i will rather support local vendors and get my batarys the same day.


I hear that unfortunately shops near me mark up 150%


----------

